# grammar



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

[attachment=0]IMG-20140213-WA0000.jpg[/attachment


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ho ho ho ho ! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That knocks Eats Shoots and Leaves in to touch. :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

